# Oils for Dr. Harvey's food



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Is Hemp Oil ok to use? .....I hope so....I already bought it at a health food store :blush:

and is there a difference between using ground chicken and cooking regular chicken? 

Sorry to keep talking about food, but I want to be sure not to do anything wrong. Thanks


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have no idea if hemp oil is okay but I can tell you that I topped Vanilla's food with hemp seeds the other day and she vomitted 10 minutes later so I am assuming that hemp was not agreeing with her and probably was no good for her.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Pat, I've begun to grind my own chicken because I feed it raw. Jackie had mentioned about the bacteria and other nasties in the meat if ground at the butcher because you never know how clean their machines really are. I had been using the food processor, but the chicken was coming out like a paste, but with the grinder it comes out like store bought ground meat. And, with the grinder it only takes a minute to grind a whole pack of boneless breasts. 

I guess if you are cooking it, it wouldn't really make a difference. I don't know about the hemp, the vet has me using flax oil. But, I'm wondering if I should rotate to something else for a while and if so why.

Linda


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Pat, if you go to Dr. Harvey's website and look under "instructions" for the food you feed, it tells you what oils to add. I don't see hemp oil.

Dr. Harvey's - Fine Health Foods for Companion Animals


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> Pat, if you go to Dr. Harvey's website and look under "instructions" for the food you feed, it tells you what oils to add. I don't see hemp oil.
> 
> Dr. Harvey's - Fine Health Foods for Companion Animals



Marj, I just looked at the website and I did see Hemp oil. Cool...:thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hemp is one of the oils Dr. H. suggests in the instruction sheet. You can also use his Health & Shine Caps. I know Pat, you've mentioned they are messy and I agree. I usually took a scissor and just cut the 'fish tail' end off Animal Essentials Fish Oil Caps. Later I switched to AE's Omega Supreme that's in a bottle. I just squirt some on their food. You don't have to switch oils when using one of the above supplements.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Quick question - in the video on Dr. Harvey's website which shows how to make the food, they lady mixes the Health & Shine Caps right in to the food. Why is that - do they dissolve in there...? Sorry if that sounds like a silly question - I've only ever gotten oil in pump bottles so curious how these capsules work.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

No -- they don't dissolve. You'll notice that she was also feeding a larger dog that could easily swallow the capsules. And she put 3 capsules in the bowl (due to the dog's size).

I was switching oils but after discussing with Dr. Harvey, I decided to just use his Health and Shine caps so that I don't have to continue to rotate the oils. For my 3, I use 1 capsule each day. Split it open with a pairing knife and distribute over the food. 

The instructions tell you how much oil to use and Tilly (at 11 lbs.) gets about 1/2 of the oil in the capsule. Lacie(at 6 lbs.) gets a little over a quarter and Secret(at just under 4 lbs.) gets the rest.

I noticed all the proteins that were shown in the video, but we also use:

1. Ground Lamb
2. Ground Turkey Breast (and yes Pat, I use the kind from the store)
3. Ground Chicken Breast or boiled chicken breast (depending on what I have here)
4. Salmon
5. Eggs
6. Sardines
7. Ground Sirloin for Tilly and Secret (Lacie is allergic to beef).

I don't feed raw and do cook all the proteins before adding. 

Dr. Harvey and I discussed each of these proteins and he's fine with each of them. Also, his instructions tell you to rotate proteins and/or oils on a weekly basis, however, I usually rotate every 2-3 days (for the porteins), and Dr. Harvey said this was also fine.

I was originally feeding Veg-to-Bowl but none of my 3 have grain allergies and so Dr. Harvey suggested that I go to Canine Health which I did. The girls have done well on this. I do note that most of the gain in Canine Health appears to come from oats.

I've fed premium brands of kibble and canned. I've fed pre-made raw. I've fed homecooked. And now I'm feeding Dr. Harvey's. The girls love Dr. Harvey's and it's very easy. They just hate waiting for the food to hydrate. LOL But when they see me get the tupperware bowl, they know that breakfast or dinner isn't that far away. 

I normally make a batch of Dr. Harvey's for about 3 days worth, but I do usually cook the protein fresh each day. Sometimes, if I'm in a hurry, I'll make more of the ground meats -- like 3 days worth. And, of course, sometimes I've had to freeze the food (like if I'm going to be travelling, etc.)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Hemp is one of the oils Dr. H. suggests in the instruction sheet. You can also use his Health & Shine Caps. I know Pat, you've mentioned they are messy and I agree. I usually took a scissor and just cut the 'fish tail' end off Animal Essentials Fish Oil Caps. Later I switched to AE's Omega Supreme that's in a bottle. I just squirt some on their food. You don't have to switch oils when using one of the above supplements.



Crystal, the only reason I wanted to use a different oil today instead of the capsules is because I had to make up 8 days worth of food for Stan to feed the pups while I'm away. I made a really big batch and put it in separate little containers. :thumbsup:


----------

